# Jerky in freezer



## ajb2320 (Dec 23, 2010)

I had made jerky about 4-5 months ago. I vacuum sealed and stuck it I the freezer. I have been making more jerky since but I didnt put the new stuff in the freezer. The jerky that was in the freezer has a bad after taste and doesn't taste the same as the new stuff that I didn't freeze. The jerky that was in the freezer has different taste texture and feel. What Is causing this. I eat about one piece of it and that is enough, and that is rare for jerky with me. Th jerky that I had in the freezer is very flexible also.  Im hoping you guys will have some answers for me?? There is 2 different tastes


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 23, 2010)

Well it's pretty simple to me.........Don't freeze no more Jerky.


----------



## dougmays (Dec 23, 2010)

your seal might have broke on the baggies and it got freezer burned? that'd be my guess


----------



## ajb2320 (Dec 23, 2010)

There was 3 vacuum sealed bags. The 1st bag the seal was broke and that's when I noticed the taste and texture of the meat. I had taken all 3 bagsout of the freezer and a day later I decided to check the other 2 bags that was still vacuum sealed to see if they tasted the same... And they did. What I did after that was I figured it looked like it rehydrated itself I put it back into the smoker for 2hrs to dry it back out, and that seemed to get the taste back to the way it was before I froze it and got the texture back also.. The only thing I noticed now is on some of the pieces I have a white film on it. What causes that? Or what is it ?


----------



## plj (Dec 24, 2010)

White film is probably mold. 

Did you use cure when you made the jerky?

Was the meat all cut to the same thickness & racks rotated while drying? Not trying to insult you, just wondering if its possible if some of the meat wasnt cured/dried.

I vac seal & Freeze jerky regularly, works fine for me. But I never leave it in there for more than a few months.

Freezer burn will make jerky taste like ****, that has ahppened to me a couple times - the vac seal fails, moisture is drawn out of the meat... then when you defrost it the ice crystals melt & you have moisture on the outside of the meat causing mold and lousy taste.  Not a good combo :) .  After defrosting I if there is ANY moisture I dry it off immediately with paper towels.


----------



## skygreenbud (Dec 24, 2010)

the white film on the jerky might be the moisture from the freezer drawingout the nitrate if ypu used them. Another thing i learned  from a meat inspector was that you cannot  or should not leave jerky in the cryovac for more than 14 days.he said that they did tests on them and they are more prone to developing  botulism.You are better off leaving them in a bowl or bag in the frig.you can also make a dip with potassium sorbate 31/4 ozs. per gal of water & dip or spray the jerky both sides.i for one only make enough jerky as i need.But i ALWAYS use aCure 1 as a safety precaution.i hope this helps. Merry Christmas , Skygreenbud


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2010)

ajb,

I'm just guessing here, but I think I remember you saying something about your jerky used to take up to 18 hours to get done, due to moisture problems. If you didn't use any cure, or if you didn't use enough cure, in your marinate, and it was moist, and between 40˚ and 140˚ for more than 4 hours, I would have to say there is a very good chance that that jerky could be spoiled.

I don't know if those things are true----just a guess.

Moist meat, without cure, at 40˚ to 140˚ for more than 4 hours would not be good.

Bear


----------



## ajb2320 (Dec 24, 2010)

I use insta cure1 in my marinade. I have never had my jerky below 155. The white on the jerky is not fuzzy or anything it lLooks like  salt to me? The Only thing that I can think of is when I sealed it I had some moisture left in the meat. Because when put it back in the smoker it turned out great, the taste all came back and it had the texture of jerky a gain. Some peices had some of the white stuff on them. I was told the the white stuff was salt coming out of the meat.? It doesn't look like mold.? What do you think?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2010)

ajb2320 said:


> I use insta cure1 in my marinade. I have never had my jerky below 155. The white on the jerky is not fuzzy or anything it lLooks like salt to me? The Only thing that I can think of is when I sealed it I had some moisture left in the meat. Because when put it back in the smoker it turned out great, the taste all came back and it had the texture of jerky a gain. Some peices had some of the white stuff on them. I was told the the white stuff was salt coming out of the meat.? It doesn't look like mold.? What do you think?


Well if you had Instacure (the right amount), then it shouldn't have anything to do with the danger zone.

I have seen things turn white because of salt, but the pictures you posted don't show that.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 24, 2010)

Sorry man but i was dieing to try that !

Could you share your brine recipe? Immersion cures are the toughest to calculate but if we knew what you started with, it might help with the answer.

Freezing does have different effects on cured meats when it comes to flavor and texture, But I've never had a white film on the finished product.

Just a side note... if they looked good when you loaded them in the freezer and they developed a white film then its not mold cause they don't like sub freezing temps.


----------



## ajb2320 (Dec 24, 2010)

5-7lb of cut beef
1tsp of instacure 1
Liquid smoke
Onion flakes
Granulated garlic
Pepper
2cup soy sauce
2 cup of water
That is all that is in.. When I put in freezer it looks how jerky should


----------



## ajb2320 (Dec 24, 2010)

The white dust didn't come till afterwards


----------



## jojo22 (Dec 27, 2010)

Not sure on your cure, however if you use liquid smoke again your man card will be revoked!!


----------

